# كتب كثيرة عن اللحام welding



## enmfg (29 مارس 2008)

*كتب كثيرة عن اللحام welding*​*welding books*​


----------



## enmfg (30 مارس 2008)

اين الردود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مارس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل enmfg.

تحية طيبة .

مشاركة رائعة وعطاء ثري جزاك الله الف خير .

ننتظر جديدك .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 مايو 2008)

thanks fro all information


----------



## محمدغزالى (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enmfg (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين على الردود وربنا يقدرنى وافيد المنتدى


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووو محتاجه موووووووووووت الموقع


----------



## NAK (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عين الذيبه (3 يناير 2009)

Thank you
بارك الله فيك
اضافه رائعه جدا


----------



## البرنس311 (22 مايو 2009)

أنا الدكتور طالب مني تقرير إن شاء الله أجده عندكم 
مشكووووووووور أخوي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohandis1985 (22 مايو 2009)

شكراُ أخي الكريم و جاري التحميل جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## enmfg (29 مايو 2009)

مشكورين على الردود وربنا يقدرنى وافيد المنتدى


----------



## ahmadkj (30 مايو 2009)

enmfg قال:


> مشكورين على الردود وربنا يقدرنى وافيد المنتدى


 
الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم
هل بالامكانتزودني بملف كتاب welding processes handbook 
k.weman,ESAB research ,sewden 
وذلك لحاجتي الماسه له كوني طالب ماجستير ومشروعي بخوص اللحام magnetic pulse welding 
تحياتي 
احمد


----------



## ahmed morsi (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا.......................................................................


----------



## البورتسوداني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Shaheen81 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.......................


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك ، وبارك الله فيك ،
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
​


----------



## م شريفة (5 فبراير 2010)

مجموعة رائعة من الكتب
شكرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## على هارون (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

